# Best for Easy Removal?



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

Okay, so who uses a holster that can easily be removed?

I've carried Galco high-rise belt holsters, Miami Classic shoulder rig and a Galco SOB model. None of which were easy to take off discreetly.

I tried a paddle holster, but it flopped around too much, even on my 1 3/4-inch, reinforced belt. I ended up returning it within two days because it felt like the whole thing was gonna fall off.

It would be nice to have a holster that held tight but could be taken off easily and discreetly without removing a whole rig or taking off my belt.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

daddy4count said:


> Okay, so who uses a holster that can easily be removed?
> 
> I've carried Galco high-rise belt holsters, Miami Classic shoulder rig and a Galco SOB model. None of which were easy to take off discreetly.
> 
> ...


Try the Galco Side Snap Scabbard (if made for your gun). It's quick on and off like a paddle, very fast, very concealable, and also the single most comfortable belt holster I have ever worn.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a comptac Pro-Undercover for my PX4 and had to discretely remove it every day before going to class. It was pretty quick on and off, as I would imagine any holster would be with the same type attachment clip. The downside is that the single clip let it move/tilt if your belt isn't the right size. I had thought of calling comp-tac to see if they would sell separately the little leather tailpiece and clip from the gurkha so now I see on their new site it is available for ten bucks. Or you could just order the gurkha straight off.


----------

